
When sequencing makes genotyping obsolete (soon) - cinquemb
http://www.unz.com/gnxp/when-sequencing-makes-genotyping-obsolete-soon/
======
lstamour
If you're interested in this, also have a look at the _slightly_ cheaper
"Understand Your Genome" events Illumina puts on which include a full
sequencing. They should be publishing a 2016 calendar soon, the catch being
you have to sign up on their schedule rather than get clinical results right
away.

[https://www.understandyourgenome.com/](https://www.understandyourgenome.com/)
[http://www.illumina.com/company/events/understand-your-
genom...](http://www.illumina.com/company/events/understand-your-genome.html)

When I was researching the cost of full-genome sequencing, there was also some
competition from China, in trying to drive the cost down from five to seven
thousand to just a thousand. So that might end up being an option.

Also, there's an online project at [http://ensembl.org/](http://ensembl.org/)
to take a sequence and try to analyze it based on current data on the human
genome so DIY approaches (skip the analysis, just give me the raw data at the
best accuracy and cheapest price!) can be quite useful on their own. I too
look forward to the day when it's less expensive to sequence, as that much
data might help us notice patterns from multiple samples sooner... Or not. :)

